# Bald Eagle on cliff



## coolkid (May 9, 2009)

I was out and about yesterday and found some eagles sitting on a cliff. I hope you enjoy. http://www.sbfotosutah.com


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...way cool!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

nice.


----------



## aero (May 23, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. I was out bicycling today in Spokane County in the country and saw a majestic Eagle flying by, it was flying in a straight line with little wing action, flying so smoothly. It was amazing.


----------

